# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ε.Λ.Κ.Ε.  Διαγωνισμός 2010

## voutsigoutsi

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από την ετήσια Έκθεση του Ε.Λ.Κ.Ε. που έγινε την εβδομάδα αυτή στην Αθήνα.


http://img690.imageshack.us/slideshow/w ... 10010a.jpg

----------


## aTomGR

http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g36 ... KE%202010/

----------


## jk21

επιφυλλασομαι και γω για τις δικες μου συντομα   :winky:  

νικολακη γραφεις στον πληθυντικο αλλα βλεπουμε μονο την γκλοστεραρα του κοινου μας φιλου Δημητρη ΛΑΖΑΡΟΥ !  

Οι (ΚΟΙΝΕΣ!!! ) αδυναμιες δεν κρυβονται  "fullyhappy" 

θανο σε ευχαριστουμε για το υλικο.θα ηθελα να πω στα μελη οτι ο Θανος ειναι μελος του ΕΛΚΕ   :winky:  

φιλε μου συγχαρητηρια και για τη δικια σου ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ ,κατι που θεωρω το πιο βασικο σε ενα διαγωνισμο (οπως και τα οποια σεμιναρια επιμορφωσης γινονται εκει απο τους κριτες) ! ελπιζω να πηγανε καλα και τα δικα σου πουλακια   ::

----------


## xXx

παιδιά σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το φωτογραφικό υλικό   ::

----------


## aTomGR

Δημήτρη για τα σεμινάρια που λες, πρόσεξε τη 3η φωτογραφία τους κριτές να κάθονται και να κάνουν σεμινάριο στη πορτοκαλόπιτα.
Μάθανε κι αυτοί κάτι. "fullyhappy" 
Να πούμε λίγο γι αυτούς.
Ο πολύς  Joel Geldof. Ίσως ο δυνατότερος στο κόσμο στα Border και ένας από τους καλύτερους στα Yorkshire.
Ο Wilfried Swangedauw στα Lancanshire και στα Φρισέ του Βορρά.
Και οι δύο θα είναι κριτές φέτος στο παγκόσμιο της Tour στις αντίστοιχες κατηγορίες.
Δύο μέρες μαζί τους είναι μεγάλο σχολείο.

ps. Το εβδομηντάρι Δημήτρη δεν το γλυτώνεις, ο άλλος με έβαλε να το δοκιμάσω να δω αν γλυκίζει και πέθανα στη πικρίλα. χρωστάτε και οι 2 ένα γλυκό καφέ.

----------


## jk21

off topic : πιο εβδομηνταρι;20 το πηρες   :winky:   ο δικος σου ηθελε να δει αν ειναι σε γλυκερινη διαλυμενο (εχει δοκιμασει καμποση απο αυτη  "fullyhappy"  ) ή σε κατι αλλο.ομως το ριγανελαιο (οχι δικο μου παιδια,για καποιο ετοιμο λεμε ,εγω δεν πουλαω   :winky:   ) ειναι απο τη φυση του πικρο και ακομα και τη γλυκερινη αν ειναι πυκνο διαλειμα (και 10% αιθεριο ελαιο ειναι ) ειναι λογικο να την πικρανει λιγο ..(για συνεχεια στειλε πμ να μεταφερω αλλου το θεμα ) 

....ξανα στου ελκε

----------


## doubler

παιδια πολυ ωραια εκθεση εγω πηγα και τις 2 μερες και ηταν τελεια. Βεβαια πηρα και 2 πουλια και γραφτηκα κι εγω στην Ε.Λ.Κ.Ε. θανοσ ελπιζω να ειναι καλα ετσι????χαχα

----------


## jk21

::   τελικα ο νικος ωραι τα χει ολα και με μορφη παρουσιασης ,εγω δεν το πειρα χαμπαρι  "fullyhappy" 


λοιπον ξεκινω με τις δικες μου


πρωτο αλμπουμ,η αγαπημενη μου ρατσα καναρινιων τυπου -εμφανισης  

ΤΑ ΓΚΛΟΣΤΕΡ
*επιλεγοντας το συνδεμο ακολουθει slide show*

http://tiny.cc/5bfn2



περα απο το πανω αλμπουμ ομως δεν μπορω να μην βαλω σε μια σουπερ ποζα τον νικητη του καλου μου φιλου Δημητρη    :winky:

----------


## Antigoni87

Πού είναι τα μπλε γκλοστεράκια; Πού είναι;;;  ::   ::

----------


## jk21

αντιογονη μου ενα εβγαλα   :sad:   και το εχω στο αλμπουμ

αλλα στο βαζω και εδω 



δεν ειναι καθαρα μπλε αλλα μονο το κατω μερος του

----------


## δημητρης

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες . ευχαριστώ.
Το μπλε  είναι από πατέρα άσπρο και μάνα πράσινη (και είναι μπλε) άσχετα που τα ανοιχτόχρωμα δεν παίρνουν καλές βαθμολογίες .
Η διοργανώση ήταν πολύ καλή και τα πουλιά αρκετά   (550+)  χωρίς  τις τετράδες  και η προσέλευση  του κόσμου απροσδόκητη.

Δημήτρη τα μπλε που έβγαλες φωτογραφίες είναι δυο , το ένα αρσενικό και το άλλο θηλυκό . η φωτογραφία Νο 8 είναι το θηλυκό .

----------


## xXx

Μητσάκο συγχαρητήρια πάντα νίκες και διακρίσεις σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα. Σου δείχνω και το δικό μας πρώτο consort να το δεις από ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ

----------


## jk21

Δημήτρη συγχαρητηρια για την επιτυχια σου και πιο πολυ συγχαρητηρια για τη διαρκη συμμετοχη σου τα τελευταια χρονια!! 

οι γνωσεις σου στη ρατσα πολυτιμες καθως και η πιο συχνη παρουσια σου εδω!

 και η απουσια του www.glostercanary.gr αισθητη σε οσους ασχολουνται με αυτα τα πουλακια !

----------


## δημητρης

Βασίλη το να συμμετάσχεις σε μια έκθεση και να ΜΗΝ παίρνεις βραβείο είναι το ποιο καλό ,γιατί σε κάνει να προσπαθείς περισσότερο και να πεισμώνεις με αυτό που κάνεις .
Όταν όμως πάρεις βραβείο σε ένα τέτοιο διαγωνισμό (μόνο gloster ήταν κοντά στα 150 με 180 πουλιά) ο συναγωνισμός είναι τεράστιος και οι προσπάθειες που πρέπει να καταβάλεις ακόμα πιο μεγάλες .

Μεγάλη χαρά θα μου έδινε εάν μου έλεγες ότι κάποιος από τους δυο γονείς είναι δικό μου πουλί . 
Και του χρόνου Βασίλη μου πάντα τέτοια.

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη  για όλα .

----------


## xXx

Να είσαι καλά Μήτσο και ακόμα σε περιμένουμε στα Βόρειαααααααααααααααααααα  α   ::

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Δημήτρη συγχαρητήρια μια φορά ακόμη κι από μένα.
Είσαι κάποιος που παρ όλη την πολύχρονη ενασχόληση του με το θέμα και την μεγάλη εμπειρία του παραμένει μετριόφρων στην επιτυχία του  κι αυτό δείχνει πάρα πολλά ...
Κι ας φαίνεσαι αγριάνθρωπος...  :eek:  
Του χρόνου θα κατέβω με δικούς σου γονείς και θα σε τσακίσω!!!  ::

----------


## jk21

> Δημήτρη τα μπλε που έβγαλες φωτογραφίες είναι δυο , το ένα αρσενικό και το άλλο θηλυκό . η φωτογραφία Νο 8 είναι το θηλυκό .



Να λοιπον και η πιθανον μακρινη ανηψια της Τιαρας   :winky:

----------


## jk21

και συνεχιζω με την 2η αγαπημενη μου ρατσα (ασχετα αν δεν εχω κανει εκτροφη ποτε) καναρινιων εμφανισης τα 

ΛΙΖΑΡΝΤ



*ανοιγοντας τον συνδεσμο  που  ακολουθει slide show*

http://tiny.cc/ef3c2

----------


## jk21

* ΚΟΡΩΝΕΣ*

----------


## PAIANAS

> Δημήτρη συγχαρητήρια μια φορά ακόμη κι από μένα.
> Είσαι κάποιος που παρ όλη την πολύχρονη ενασχόληση του με το θέμα και την μεγάλη εμπειρία του παραμένει μετριόφρων στην επιτυχία του  κι αυτό δείχνει πάρα πολλά ...
> Κι ας φαίνεσαι αγριάνθρωπος...  :


Θέλω κι εγώ να δώσω συγχαρητήρια στο Δημήτρη ..αλλά φοβάμαι ακριβώς αυτό ...μην του πω συγχαρητήρια και με βρίσει   ::   ::  ... του αρέσει φαίνεται να παρουσιάζει την εικόνα του ''σκληρού '' ,αλλά κατά βάθος όλοι όσοι δείχνουν έτσι ,είναι ψυχούλες ..
Και του χρόνου Δημήτρη και Θάνο με περισσότερες επιτυχίες !!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τα τυχερα των αθηναιων!!!

το λιζαρντ ονειρεμενο!!!!!

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Φίλε Θάνο πολλά συγχαρητήρια και απο εμένα!!!
Πάντα τέτοια και καλύτερα!!!  ::

----------


## jk21

τα καναρινια εμφανισης τυπου

*BORDER* 



*Ο συνδεσμος οδηγει σε slide show*

http://tinyurl.com/38y58wa

----------


## Antigoni87

Α ρε Δημήτρη jk21, αυτές τις φωτό με τα γκλόστερ κορώνα περίμενα!!  ::   ::   Καταπληκτικά! Η Τιάρα μου στα όνειρά της μόνο τέτοιο τέλειο σκουφί  ::  

Συγχαρητήρια θερμά σε όλους, και εις ανώτερα με φροντισμένα και όμορφα πουλιά  ::   ::

----------


## jk21

η τιαρα ειναι κουκλα ( στα ματια τα δικα μας   :winky:   ) αλλα και τα στανταρ του δερβεναγα ειναι ΣΤΑΝΤΑΡ ! Τι να κανουμε ;  ::   "fullyhappy"

----------


## jk21

Tα καναρινια τυπου 

*FIORINO* 






*Ο συνδεσμος οδηγει σε slide show*

http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w85/ ... =slideshow

----------


## jk21

Tα καναρινια τυπου 

*LANCASHIRE*






*Ο συνδεσμος οδηγει σε slide show*

http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w85/ ... =slideshow

----------


## jk21

To Καναρινι τυπου 

*NORWICH* 





*Ο συνδεσμος οδηγει σε slide show*


http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w85/ ... =slideshow

----------


## jk21

To Καναρινι τυπου 

JAPAN HOSO

----------


## jk21

To καναρινι τυπου 

*YORKSHIRE*




*Ο συνδεσμος οδηγει σε slide show*

http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w85/ ... =slideshow

----------


## jk21

Το καναρινι τυπου 

*PADOVAN HUPPE*




*Ο συνδεσμος οδηγει σε slide show*


http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w85/ ... =slideshow

----------


## jk21

Το καναρινι τυπου

*FRISE PARISIEN*




*Ο συνδεσμος οδηγει σε slide show*



http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w85/ ... =slideshow

----------


## jk21

Το καναρινι τυπου 

*SCOTCH FANCY*

----------


## jk21

Διαφορα ειδη 
*ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΩΝ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ*





*Ο συνδεσμος οδηγει σε slide show*

http://tiny.cc/ii3um

----------


## xXx

τα έβαλες τελευταία τα χρώματος τράβηξες και τις λιγότερες φωτογραφίες....ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΣ   ::

----------


## jk21

βασιλη τα καναρινια χρωματος σε ενα συλλογο κυριως καναρινιων εμφανισης οπως ειναι η ελληνικη λεσχη καναρινιων εμφανισης ,δεν ειναι η πλειοψηφια προφανως  :winky:    .  το με πια σειρα τα ανεβασα ειναι τυχαιο και εχει σχεση με τη σειρα επεξεργασιας που εκανε τις αρχικες φωτο.οτι υπαρχε στο ειδος που μου χεις ρωτησει το φωτογραφισα και το εχω εδω αλλα και σε υψηλοτερη αναλυση(φουυυυυυυυυυυλ) στο pc  :winky:

----------


## xXx

τι πουλιά εννοείς?στείλε να τα δω   :eek:

----------


## PAIANAS

Βασίλη επιβεβαιώνω ότι η έκθεση είχε λίγα χρώματος ..αλλά θα αποζημιωθείς από του Α.Λ.Ο.Π. ...

----------


## jk21

και το *ΚΑΜΠΟΥΡΙΚΟ  giboso
*
(αν δεν κανω λαθος )

----------

